# When to retire?



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

When do you guys retire your dogs from SchH? Any ideas on what to do afterward? Argo still loves to go out and do everything but I am considering retiring him after this year. He is not bored but I think he is pretty much set in his ways after doing this for 7.5 years lol. I will probably still take him out every once in a while, but I feel bad just cutting him off... it's like a drug!







Do you guys work your retired from schh dogs in other venues? Curious to see what others think.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I know some people who have crossed over to AKC tracking with their older dogs to keep them going.

All the old dogs I know still come out for a bite...and now they train the new helpers!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

darn 7yrs I remember when you first got him or maybe you didn't even have him yet you sat on the bleachers at one of our Ivan seminars watching us training till the wee hours of the morning taking notes all darn day. Prolly weren't even a member yet?
I see he is now he is Schutzhund III he must have done good for you. 
If you/he likes tracking put a FH on him
My Echo got cancer I had to put him down early never got him to his III
My Rottweiler he settled into retirement just fine.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Has your daughter shown any interest in dog training? Start teaching her how to handle Argo in tracking. 

Training helpers is good for the older dogs so they can still have fun or, as Joker suggested, work towards an FH. 

Treue I had to retire fairly early due to back problems. We did some obedience and other training just for fun and she got to come out for bites once in awhile. Nike trained helpers and a friend of mine handled her to a TR2 and TR3. I was tracking her this spring still, but once I had her grandkids to work she got totally retired. She still comes out and does a little obedience on occasion and she loves doing suit work. She is 9.5. I think it really depends a lot on the dog. Some want to keep doing something while others are happy to settle into retirement. I have yet to own the latter. LOL


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Our TD brings his "retired" SchH3 dog along and us newbies practice with him sometimes. We use him to fix "handler error" type things, like learning the heeling pattern, when to give a command or a correction, what an exercise looks like when it is correct so we know where we are going with our own dogs. We also use him for training the young dogs stuff like reporting to the judge, obedience with him on a long down, doing their long downs with him doing obedience, etc. I'm not sure how old he is, I wanna say about 9.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Mike- sorry to hear about Echo. =( I heard you and Jett put on a nice performance at regionals! Argo is a great dog. I've had lots of fun learning with him! We are going to try for another 3 in a couple weeks and go from there I guess. Not sure we'll try an FH with him or if we do it will be a shot in the dark lol. 
Lisa- Good idea about having Jade track him! I've had her do basic commands with him. He listens ok. I like the tracking idea though. She is getting pretty good at laying her own 'tracks' for him, I think I am going to let her do my next puppy tracks.
He's done pretty well pushing around a couple new helpers we've been training. I guess it is just boring to me, he probably couldn't care less as long as he is getting bites lol.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

A couple of Saturdays ago we decided to do something alittle different with Argo. I stood with my back against the far side of a large tree where the branches came right down to the ground...it was like a tent under the tree. Dinahmyte sent Argo and he came hard and fast. She had asked I give him a good fight so we crashed around and through the branches on the drive. Next I went to the far side of a huge bush, maybe 20' in diameter, again, with my back to the bush. When she sent Argo, I guess this time he was still fired-up from the last round....I was standin' there waiting for him to come around and in front for a hold and bark and the next thing I know he is charging up from behind and to my right....DIRECTLY THROUGH THE THICKET, which I didn't think a rabbit could get through.

Oh ya, he should be retired my a$$. He'll tell ya when, just listen.

Wayne


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe he just needs things mixed up like you are doing with him! Keeps him fresh I bet he likes biting you better than sniffing a track!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Dianna and good luck on the III


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

They are happy just working.

Our RD's son did his first FH at 4. Jade and Argo could have fun and this is something she can learn to do now. That way she can take over Eris when she is a bit older.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthThat way she can take over Eris when she is a bit older.


Jade is a sweetie, but I'd be happy to take over Eris!!!!!! I would be willing to skip buying an "I" litter pup and just take Eris...deal?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Enzo is 7.5 and semi retired. Gabor is working Quasi and Griff, so I am trying to get back in and work Enzo. 

He wants to work. The amount of training and work he has gone through is a pretty touh regime. But, looking at working on a FH1 again and possible FH2


----------

